# Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode



## vaddy (2. Januar 2005)

Moinsen!

Erstmal wünsch ich Euch ein frohes neues Jahr!!!!! #h 
Da unser Boardietreffen im letzten Jahr ein so großer Erfolg wurde, dachte ich mir, man könnte es ruhig 2005 nochmal wiederholen.
Natürlich treffen wir uns wieder an der Bode, sofern Ihr einverstanden seid.
Dieser kleine Fluss muss seinen Ruf verteidigen.
Da im August nicht ganz so viel gefangen wurde, wollte ich gern mit Euch im April/Mai dort fischen. Da müßte dann mehr gehen...
Residiert wird allerdings nicht bei der "sexy" Frau Rübezahl, sondern im Hotel zur Luppbode.

www.hotel-zur-luppbode.de

Diese Location wurde beim letzten Treffen von 2 sehr netten und hilfsbereiten Damen entdeckt und empfohlen. Danke nochmal hierfür an Eyks und Bondex' Frauchen... #h 

2004 hatte ich 3 Monate vor dem Treffen den Thread eröffnet und einige konnten leider nicht kommen.
Ich hoffe, dass nun jeder mit der Vorlaufzeit von fast 5 Monaten kommen kann, der kommen möchte.

Im Übrigen möchte ich auch die Flifi-Anfänger ansprechen und einladen.
Ich würde mich bereit erklären einen Teil z.B. 4-5 Flifis in die Kunst, oder das Unvermögen (bezogen auf mich), des Wedelns einzuweisen... |supergri 
Vielleicht hat noch jemand Lust den ein oder anderen mit ans Wasser zu nehmen.
(Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat der Freund der Trutten auch sowas angeboten, oder???)

Ach so, der Termin....

Es hat sich da Wochenende vom 30.04.2005 bis 01.05.2005   herauskristallisiert!!!

Ich hoffe, dass viele kommen!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=34935&highlight=vaddy

Für die, die nicht dabei waren, hier nochmal der Bodetreffen-Review-Thread...

Mit dabei bis jetzt:

ACE mit Family (selber gebucht)
TORF21 (Eventuell)
FLY THOMAS
HTP 55
Bondex
Dublinhh
JanS (eventuell)
Der Exil-Schaumburger (Chrush)
Dienststelle Ast (Greenhorn-Kurs)
Holk
Fly Martin
Chris76 (eventuell)
Red Hair mit Sohnemann (Greenhorn-Kurs)


und meine Wenigkeit

Hier die letzte Mail vom Helmie unserem Gastgeber im Hotel zur Luppbode:

Hallo Stephan

Alles soweit organisiert

Hier im Hotel sind die 4 Zimmer reserviert !
Bei der Bodehexe 3 Ferienwohnungen 
Ich denk das das reicht.Bei Fam. Linkorn wäre dann auch noch was wenn es noch mehr werden !  
Wenn sich noch Änderungen ergeben sollten dann einfach nur ne E-mail 

Harzliche Grüsse 
Uli !


----------



## Ace (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Sauber Stephan, dieses Mal möchte ich gern dabei sein.
Den Termin habe ich schon notiert.
Eine Einweisung für´s wedeln am Bach nehme ich dankend an. Mein Tackle hat bisher leider nur Salzwasser gesehen. Habe mir aber dieses Jahr eine sündhaft teure Karte für ein Bächlein bei mir in der Nähe besorgt. evtl schaffe ich es ja vorher etwas zu üben.
Freue mich dabei zu sein.

Mathias


----------



## Schwede 11 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Wenn alles Glatt läuft bin ich auch dabei!
Den Termin habe ich mir auch schon mal vorgemerkt!
Ist ja auch noch ein bischen Zeit!
Und ein Bischen Üben muß ich Vorher auch noch!!

Timo


----------



## TorF21 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Moin Stephan!

Ich wäre natürlich gern wieder dabei, aber an diesem WE sieht es bei mir ganz schlecht aus. Wenn überhaupt, dann kann ich mich nur ganz kurzfristig einklinken.  

Gruß Torsten

P.S. Wenn Du das nächste mal nach Südschweden kommst, möchte ich bitte *vorher* informiert werden! Ich hab auch schon mit Tim gemeckert.


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

oh ja das hat er :c 

Zur Entschuldigung hab ich Torsten schnell ne Fliege getüddelt


----------



## vaddy (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Vielleicht machen wir am besten ne Umfrage draus.
Wenn wir April/Mai anpeilen, kann ja jeder sein Favorite posten.
Mir ist das Wurscht!
Von Mitte April bis Mitte Mai kann ich jedes WE einrichten.

@Torsten

Wann paßt es Dir besser???

@Ace und Schwede 11

Könnt Ihr auch an anderen WE's???

Wäre schön wenn man alle unter einen Hut bringen könnte!!!


----------



## Bondex (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ich bin auch wieder dabei, wenn ich darf. Werde versuchen die Nicole zu ermuntern diesmal mehr mitzufischen


----------



## Ace (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Andere WE´s gehen auch...nur bitte nicht Anfang April. 
Da gehts schon nach DK.


----------



## Fly-Thomas (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Hallo Vaddy |wavey:|wavey:


  mir ist der Termin egal ich nehme mir die Zeit zum Fischen. 
  Freue mich euch auch  alle wieder zusehen, schade habe mich so auf das Essen bei Rübezahl gefreut.:q:q
  Die Portionen waren zwar etwas klein und das Weizen schnell alle aber hätte mir halt ne Kiste mit genommen.

  Gruß Thomas

  Ps: Treffen bei Dir und noch ein Kaffee bevor es weiter geht. ???????


----------



## vaddy (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Klar Thomas, ich setz' schonmal einen auf.... |supergri 
Wenn Du willst kannst Du gern bei Frau Rübezahl pennen.
Ich regel das!!!
Ich weiß aber nicht, ob Du wieder die rechte Seite ihres Doppelbettes kriegst???
Aber wie gesagt, ich regel das... |supergri    |supergri


----------



## Hummer (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ich bin auch wieder gerne dabei.
Bondex und Nicole - klar kommt ihr! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Fly-Thomas (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Vaddy

  ne ne lass ma Gut sein mit dem halben Bett 

  da kann ich mich dann nicht mehr auf die Trutten einstellen ( nächtliche Mentale Vorbereitung ) :q:q
  Kaffee du Brötchen ich.
  Wie sieht es aus ende März ein paar Tage an die Wiesent ( hatte ich ja mal angesprochen).

  Gruß Thomas


----------



## htp55 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Super Idee, Senior Doctore !

 Habe zwar noch nicht den Familienrat einberufen, bin aber gerne wieder dabei!
 WE- Wahl: Bitte nicht zu spät im Mai (Urlaub).


----------



## Bondex (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@vaddy
also wenn du vorher noch eion paar maßige Fische einsetzt bin ich bestimmt dabei. Ist ja noch ´ne Menge Zeit! #6  Oder wie ziehen einfach den Stöpsel von der Fischzucht |supergri


----------



## bon_cremant (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Liebe A-Boardies,
manche, so wie ich, wissen nicht, wo die Bode fließt.
Lt. Enzxklopädie :
"Die Bode ist ein Nebenfluss der Saale, die auch Sächsische Saale genannt wird. 
Sie entspringt im Harz und ist 140 km lang. 
Sie ist in ihrem Quellgebiet weit verzweigt; die einzelnen Quellflüsse haben noch einen Beinamen - z.B. :
Kalte Bode (17 km)
Warme Bode (23 km)
Diese beiden Flüsse sind die eigentlichen Quellflüsse der Bode. Sie vereinigen sich noch einige Kilometer südwestlich vor der nachfolgend genannten Talsperre. 
Es gibt aber auch noch diesen Zufluss der Bode ...
Rappbode
Die Rappbode wird bei Wendefurth durch die Rappbode-Talsperre gestaut. Im Nordende dieser Talsperre vereinigt sich die Rappbode mit den beiden zuerst genannten Quellflüssen. 
Die Bode bahnt sich dann durch das malerische Bodetal vor Thale ihre Bahn. Weitere Städte an der Bode sind Quedlinburg, Gröningen, Oschersleben, Egeln und Staßfurt. Das Bodetal und seine Städte bilden den Hintergrund für Theodor Fontanes Roman Cécile.
Die Bode mündet bei Nienburg in die Saale."

Wo nun das Treffen stattfinden soll und wie sich das mit der Frau Rübezahl verhält wüßte ich gern selber ) ...

Tight lines
bon_cremant


----------



## Bondex (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@bon_cremant
ich glaube das ist noch im Harz. Auf jeden Fall in der Ex-DDR. Müßte der Oberlauf gewesen sein, denn sie ist dort maximal 15 m breit und selten tiefer als 140cm. Ein schöner klarer Bach mit wunderschönen Bachforellen aber auch Rainis


----------



## vaddy (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ich habe oben nochmal einen Link eingefügt, für die Leute, die leider beim letzten Mal nicht mit dabei sein konnten.
Zur Lage nochmal:
Die Bode liegt im Ostharz.
Wir befischen die ersten 13 Km nach dem Rappbodestausee.
Orte in der Nähe sind Altenbrak und Treseburg.


----------



## TorF21 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*



			
				vaddy schrieb:
			
		

> @Torsten
> Wann paßt es Dir besser???



Ich muß leider bei meiner ersten Aussage bleiben. Wenn, dann nur kurzfistige Zusage. Der Aprill ist bei mir komplett dicht. Und in die erste Hälfte vom Mai fällt das Himmelfahrts-WE bzw. Pfingsten. An diesen beiden WE´n  würde ich so ein Treffen nicht stattfinden lassen, da mir dann viel zu viele Touris dort rumwuseln. Wie gesagt, ich werde mich dann kurzfristig entscheiden.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ich würde gerne teilnehmen, vor allem um zu lernen.

Der Termin ist o.k.
Habe einen kleinen Heimvorteil, die Bode fließt 20 m hinter unserer
Gartenmauer durch, QLB liegt nur ein paar Kilometer flußab
der betroffenen Flußstrecke.
Für mehr Infos bitte PM, möchte Kartenausschnitte (auch als .shp), Koordinaten etc. ungern hier präsentieren und anschließend irgendwelche Klagen am Hacken haben.


Munter bleiben
Dienststelle-Ast


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@ bondex

richtig, das ist voll der Harz, und zwar wo er am schönsten ist!
Das Bodetal ist ein Traum!:m 

@ bon_cremant

das mit der Sächsischen Saale habe ich noch nicht gehört, hat zumindest
heute vom Quell bis zur Mündung weit und breit nichts mit Sachsen zu tun.
Ich will mich aber nicht mit Deiner Enzyklopädie anlegen.
Die Bode grenzt uns aber ein Stück zu den geliebten Niedersachsen ab,
wenn ich mich recht entsinne.:q 

Wie gesagt, ich stelle gerne was zusammen und stelle es per PM zu.

Gruß 
Dienststelle-Ast


----------



## Fly-Thomas (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@ bondex

  warum bist du der meinung das die Fische in der Bode zu klein sind?????
  He es sind genung schöne Fische gefangen worden oder hast du doch selbst gesehen.
  Vaddy hat sich viel Arbeit mit dem Treffen gemacht und das die Truten nicht so wollten wie wir das ist eine andere sache.
 Ich persönlich habe sehr gut gefangen, aber hast du auch gesehen wo ich habe gefischt habe. Tim hat ein schönes Bild gemacht mit der schnellen Strömung und dem Steilufer.
  Überleg mal wieviel Angeler am Wochende dort Fischen ????
 Im Frühjahr nach der Schonzeit kann sie jeder dort Fangen, aber wenn die Trutten wissen was sache ist dann macht es doch erst richtig spass oder?????
  Ich persönlich fande das Wochende absolut Suuuuuuuuuuuper:g:g:g:g
  Tolle Leute super Stimmung und auch ein paar schöne Trutten.

  He ist besser als S..

  Gruß Thomas

 Ps: wenn du Zeit hast und nicht im Auto schlafen willst dann fahren wir zusammen an die Wiesent dort hast du gute möglichkeiten auch über 45-55 zu überlisten. ( wenn du weißt wo und wie ) |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Bondex (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@Fly-Thomas
Ich beschwere mich doch nicht, sonst würde ich ja nicht wieder mitfahren. Hatte eben gehofft, daß auch was Großes rauskommt, aber kann mir gut vorstellen, daß bei einem dermaßen starken Befischungsdruck nicht viele Fische zu Kapitalen abwachsen können. Und wenn wird man sie sicher nur äußerst schwer fangen. Mir macht´s aber auch Spaß Besatzforellen zu überlisten und dann zu releasen, so weiß ich dann wenigstens, daß ich nichts verkehrt gemacht habe. Große Fische sind vielleicht auch mehr was für Wobbler |kopfkrat


----------



## dublinhh (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Hallo,

das Treffen im vergangenen Jahr hat mir so gut gefallen ,daß ich auch dieses Jahr wieder gerne dabeisein möchte. Ich hätte nur gerne gewußt ,wer die Reservierung für die Zimmer macht, da ich gerne ein oder zwei Tage früher Anreisen möchte.
FREU MICH SCHON AUF DAS TREFFEN


----------



## gofishing (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Hört sich doch gut an.
Üben werde ich dann schon mal im Unterholz hinterm Haus. |supergri 

Da die 3 Tageskarte genausoviel kostet bietet sich eine Extraübernachtung auch für uns an.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## dublinhh (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ja vielleicht schließen sich noch andere an, dann wird´s richtig witzig.


----------



## levalex (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

also wenn schwede11 mich mitnehmen kann und ich zeit habe, wäre ich gerne mit von der partie!

 @timo: wie siehts aus? spritt halbe halbe....


----------



## Fly-Thomas (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Moin Ralph,

  hast du vor schon etwas früher an die Bode zufahren ?????
  wenn ja sage mir bescheid. 
  Dann mach ich mir auch frei und wir können schon mal sehen was so geht.
  Gruß vom Thomas:g:g


----------



## gofishing (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Sorry aber wenn Du Dich frei machst geht bei mir gar nix. #c  |kopfkrat 


Aber mal im ernst, da die Karte für 3 Tage genausoviel kostet wie für 2 Tage. Haben wir uns überlegt einen Tag länger zu bleiben, warscheinlich den darauffolgenden Montag. Dann haben wir die ganze Bode für uns allein. #6 
Genaueres kann ich leider auch erst eine Woche vorher sagen.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## vaddy (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@ Ralph und Thomas 
Wir können auch 3 Tage anpeilen mir egal...
Nur beim FREIMACHEN krieg ich Angst!!! :l 
Ich stecke Euch in ein Doppelzimmer und dann geht mich dat nüscht mehr an!!!
@ levalex
Ich trag Dich einfach mal ein.
Wär doch klasse, wenn's klappt...


----------



## gofishing (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Vaddy,
das habt Ihr beiden doch schon vorher ausgeklüngelt.
Oder warum steht hinter meinem Namen Sabberpumpe.
 |abgelehn

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## vaddy (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

ich tausche gern, wenn ich dir damit ne freude mache  !


----------



## Fly-Thomas (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ja Ja,

  an mein Hinterteil kommt nur Wasser und CD 
  wäre toll noch ein oder zwei Tage dran zuhängen. 
  Nehme Laptop mit dann können wir die Trutten gleich ins Board stelllen.

  Gehe am Sonntag  zum Fischen in den P... das sind richtig gute Fische vorhanden. 

  Gruß Thomas
  Derimwintermalindenp...gehtumzufischen.


----------



## gofishing (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Du willst diesesmal ganz ohne Hose fischen??
Das wird die Bilderzahl gewaltig in die Höhe treiben. #6 

Oder wolltest Du nur andeuten das Deine Wathose nicht mehr dicht ist????

tstststs


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Fly-Thomas (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Servus Ralph

  habe im Spätherbst die ersten erfahrungen im Hardcorefischen gemacht.
  Mann nehme ein Kondom ( bitte mit Fruchtgeschmack ) je nach belieben 
  dann sollte mann sich den richtigen Platz suchen ( würde sagen dichtes Gebüsch) und dann kann das Hardcorefischen losgehen.
  Es ist einfach herrlich die 2 schönste Dinge der Welt zeitgleich zumachen.
  |laola:

  so nun gute Nacht gehe jetzt ins Bett ( Schatz bist du soweit):m:m:m

  GrußThomas


----------



## Ace (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

:q:q:q Ihr seid doch kaputt


----------



## JanS (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Hallo,

ich würde wohl auch gerne aber ich habe noch nie fliegenfischen betrieben  ne ausrüstung würde ich wohl noch zusammenbekommen aber das "wedeln" müsst mir wer zeigen  ...

Ich würde mich freuen wenn das klappen könnte

gruß
Jan


----------



## Uwe_H (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@Vaddy: Interesse hätte ich auch zu kommen, müsste allerdings erst mal um Urlaub bei meiner besseren Hälfte bitten, deswegen kann ich jetzt noch nicht zusagen...
Braucht man für die Bode dringend Wathosen oder geht das auch ohne???


----------



## Bondex (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@Uwe_H
also eine Waathose wäre schon anzuraten, Stiefel reichen oft nicht aus. Sicher gibt´s aber auch Ecken wo du von Land angeln kannst ist aber nicht soooo toll. Barfuß läuft auch nichts, denn das Wasser ist schweinekalt.


----------



## vaddy (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@ JanS: 
Kein Problem! Ich hatte ja gepostet, dass ich mich gern bereiterkläre den ein oder anderen in das Wedeln einzuweisen.
Das geht also klar.
Es gibt also keine Ausrede mehr!!! |supergri 

@ Uwe
Wie Bondex es Dir schon erzählt hat, wäre Watbekleidung nicht schlecht.
Wäre aber auch kein Problem.
Wenn was fehlt einfach posten...
Das kriegen wir schon hin! #6 

Ich trag Euch beiden erstmal ein!


----------



## Uwe_H (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Vielen Dank für den Tip mit der Wathose und die Bereitschaft zu helfen...aber mit Schuhgröße 48 und 1,90m Körpergröße (Typ Kuschelbär!!!)bin ich immer noch auf der Suche nach einem guten Kompromiss zwischen trocken und bezahlbar!!! 
Aber ich bin sowieso auf der Suche nach Watbekleidung, wenn es klappt bis zum Treffen wäre es toll...ich kann denn eben leider erst kurzfristig zusagen...wäre aber echt gerne dabei...

Ach und dann fällt mir da noch ein: Getackel habe ich (Klasse 5/6, wird wohl passen), an den Fliegen bin ich gerade dabei das Binden zu erproben, aber ansonsten würde ich mich dann auch für den Wedelkurs interessieren!!!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Hi,
mal eine andere Frage, mit was für Kosten müsste man denn da mindestens rechnen?

Schein, Übernachtung,...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bondex (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@Uwe_H
zur Not werden wir auch wieder einen oder mehrere Bindestöcke dabeihaben und vor Ort noch ein paar Fliegen gemeinsam zurechpfriemeln.

@all 
also eine 3 Tageszession fände ich auch nicht schlecht, dann lohnt sich wenigstens die weite Anreise.


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Da ich noch ganz neu im Geschäft der Flifi´s bin, werde ich jetzt nicht zusagen. Ich werde erst einmal im Frühjahr einen Kurs mitmachen und dann nächsten Jahr wahrscheinlich dabei sein. Ich finde das sehr gut, dass es solche Boardflifitreffen gibt!!!!!


----------



## gofishing (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Flifi-Lizenz 15 EURO pro Tag
3 Tage 30 EURO (Stand letztes Jahr, ich hoffe das ist geblieben)

Unterkunft (normal) 25 EURO,
für Gruppen 20 EURO/Übernachtung.

Essen für die ganze Gruppen zu supergünstigen Konditionen. Aber auch die normalen Essen waren wesentlich günstiger als hier in Hamburg.

TL

Ralph


----------



## Uwe_H (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Na ich schau jetzt mal...am 23.4. ist ja mein Purzeltag, vielleicht purzelt da ja eine Wathose mit passenden Stiefelchen auf meine Kaffeetafel, muss mal mit meiner holden sprechen!!!


----------



## gofishing (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Moin Uwe,
paß bloß aus das die Klamotten nicht auf die Kaffetafel purzelt. Schaize Kaffeeflecken auf dem Teppich.
Watbekleidung hat Dir Deine Holde dann zwar bewillig, aber die Teinahmeberechtigung an dem Treffen wird sie Dir dann entziehen. :m 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Uwe_H (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Tja, im Moment sieht das so aus: Teilnahmegenehmigung erteilt...Watbekleidung: da stehen noch große Diskussionen ins Haus, von wegen der Beer-Hose für 255 Eunuchen, seufz...bin mal gespannt wie das ausgeht...


----------



## Uwe_H (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Was ich mal interessant fände als eventueller Bode-Neuling wären vielleicht mal ein paar Links wo man sich die Gegend anschauen kann, vielleicht auch mal wie die Stadt oder das Dorf heisst wo wir uns aufhalten werden, oder ein Link von dem Hotel das für uns vorgesehen ist...Man muss sich ja etwas mental drauf einstimmen!!!

Also ich fänds dufte etwas mehr zu erfahren...


----------



## gofishing (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Moin Uwe,

hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=34935&highlight=vaddy kannst Du Dir schon mal ein Bild machen was Dich so erwartet. #6 
Leider hat Tim seine Bilder nur temporär eingestellt. #d 

Von der Unterkunft haben wir leider nur eine kleine Vesitenkarte.
Die hilft eigendlich nix.


Ich hoffe das hilft Dir erstmal.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Bereich Altenbrak bis Treseburg 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

http://www.hotel-zur-luppbode.de/


----------



## Uwe_H (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Danke für die Infos...ist doch schon mal was zur Einstimmung!!!


----------



## Ace (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@Vaddy

Hab gerade Urlaubsplanung gemacht für dieses Jahr...Anfang April und Mitte Juli habe ich je zwei Wochen Urlaub. Da hatte ich gedacht auch irgendwo eine Woche Harz/Bode einzuschieben. Was denkst du welcher Zeitpunkt geeigneter wäre ???

Danke
Mathias


----------



## Schwede 11 (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Alex hälfte Sprit!!
 Alles klar!
Wenn wir auch mit dem grünen Frosch Fahren können!!!
Denke für uns Zwei langt er!
Ich bin dabei auf jeden fall!!

MFG Timo


----------



## vaddy (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@ Aaatsche

Kommt drauf an...

Quantität besser im Juli!
Qualität besser im April!

Ich habe Anfang April auch jede Menge Zeit.
Wenn Du Bock gibt's nen gratis Guiding.... #c


----------



## Ace (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Da kann ich natürlich nicht nein sagen Stephan und ob ich Bock hab.
Ich hatte mich eh schon so ein wenig auf ein paar Tage im April eingeschossen:q

Werd mich dann mit Family so für ´ne knappe Woche dort irgendwo einquartieren.
Ich halte dich auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## vaddy (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Von einer Woche würd eich Dir abraten...
Ich glaube nach 2-3 Tagen reicht's auch mal.
Vorallem Deiner Family wird es da glaube ich auf den Piss gehen.
Da gibt es gar nichts.
Nicht mal ne Tankstelle oder einen Supermarkt.
Da kann man nur Angeln und Wandern.
Würde ich mir überlegen...


----------



## Ace (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

könntest du recht haben mit der Family...ich werd mal schauen, da ich aber zwei Wochen am Stück habe bin ich recht flexibel.


----------



## Chrush (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Moin Schaumburger   

ich nehm` mir die Zeit....   Drei Tage volles Programm bitte. 

                             ANGEMELDET


Grüße aus Buxte

Chris


----------



## vaddy (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Den Exil-Schaumburger hab ich schon vermisst....!!!
Klasse das Du auch mit von der Partie bist   |supergri    |supergri 
Und schon bist Du eingetragen!


----------



## gofishing (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Moin Mädels,

die Bilderanfrage des Hotelwebmasters ging ja zuerst an mich, da ich nicht wußte wie er sich in diesem fall am besten verhält habe ich Tim die Antwortmail als Kopie geschickt. Mit einem smileversehenen
_"Ansonsten würde ich als Teilnehmer an dem besagten WE, mich über ein gutes Angebot für die Truppe eurerseits nicht abgeneigt sein."_

Heute kam die Antwort.
_"Vielen dank für deine Mail!

Na dann werde ich mich mal an die Leut mit den Bildern wenden .
Wegen dem Angebot lässt sich da ganz bestimmt was einrichten . Ihr müsst dann nur mal ne Mail schicken 
wieviel Personen und wann .

Mfg. Uli_"


Vaddy ???  machste dieses mal wieder die Orga ?????

Hat so gut funktioniert das letzte mal.

WIe lange im vorraus müssen wier eigentlich buchen???

TL

Ralph


----------



## vaddy (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ich hab ihm gestern schon ne Mail geschickt.
Ist alles geritzt!!!
Je früher allerdings die exakte Anzahl der Teilnehmer feststeht, desto besser.
Wegen Planung uns so...
Mittlerweile sind es ja schon ne ganze Menge.

Also Nachzügler --- Gefälligst eintragen und mitmachen!!!!!!


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@ vaddy

 das es da gar nichts gibt stimmt vorsichtig gesagt nicht ganz.
 Da gibt es schon dies und das.
 Infos über Land und Leute habe ich hier schon vor ein paar Tagen angeboten.
 Ne Tanke und einen Supermarkt gibts im Ort wohl nicht, aber verbringst Du eine Woche Urlaub in einer Tanke oder in einem Supermarkt?
 Also mal nicht so von oben herab bzw. so unwissend getönt.
 Und aufrecht gehen können die da auch schon! |supergri|supergri|supergri

 Hoffentlich darf ich jetzt noch kommen.

 Gruß
 Dienststelle-Ast


----------



## gofishing (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Da Du Susanne noch nicht eingetragen hast.

Gibbet von ihr sowieso zur Begrüßung einen Schlag in den Nacken.


Eyk ist doch nur mein guuuuuuuide, meeeeeeeeeeensch!!!!


TL

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Vaddy,

wir kommen am Samstagmorgen und fahren am Montagabend wieder gen Heimat.

Also 2 Übernachtungen bitte für uns.

Wer macht das auch so ??


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Bitte alle mit vollgetanktem Wagen vorfahren.

Von wegen Tanke ...      

Sonst müßt Ihr dort bleiben. |wavey: 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## vaddy (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@ Ralph
Deine Madam habe ich gerade nachgetragen.
Sorry!!!
Ich komme am Samstag morgen mit Thomas und bleibe bis Sonntag Abend (spät). Wenn ich Montag Nachtdienst habe, kann ich auch noch bis Montag bleiben. Weiß ich aber noch nicht...


----------



## vaddy (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@ Dienststelle Ast

Ich glaube nicht, dass meine Kommentare unwissend sind.
Ich fahre seit fast 5 Jahren regelmäßig an die Bode zum Fischen und kenne die Ecke da ganz gut... #c


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Hey Vaddy,

  tut mir echt leid, wollte nicht so dolle .....
  Ich treibe mich da seit 39 Jahren rum und sehe das anders.|supergri
  Ist jetzt aber kein Grund sich deswegen anzufuhrwerken.
  Bitte beachte meine PM.

  Gruß
  Dienststelle-Ast


----------



## Hummer (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Das wird super! :m

Ich möchte gern ein Einzelzimmer von Sa bis Mo!

Petri

Hummer


----------



## holk (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Hallo ,

das sind ja für mich nur 60 Km .....wenn Lehrlinge Anfang erstes Semester dort auch geduldet werden  |supergri würde ich glatt mal einen Tag vorbei schauen.


Gruß Holger


----------



## Uwe_H (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Also wenn das bei mir mit der Watbüx klappt, dann nehm ich mir mal ein Einzelzimmer von Samstag auf Sonntag für eine Nacht...Montag habe ich schon wieder Dienst...ausserdem melde ich mich dann gleich mal in den FliFi-Kindergarten an zum Wedelkurs...


----------



## Ace (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ich werde meine Familie im Schlepptau haben und wahrscheinlich von Freitag morgen bis Sonntag gegen Mittag bleiben.

@Vaddy
Wie läuft das mit der Buchung ??? Nichts gegen deine Orga aber ich denke das es vielleicht bei mir besser ist wenn ich das selber mache da ich im Bezug auf Family ja noch dies und das klären könnte.
Wir kommen alle im "Hotel zur Luppbode" unter richtig ???


----------



## vaddy (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@ Holk
Natürlich bist Du willkommen.
Wir freuen uns über jeden, der kommt.
Kein Problem!!!

@ Ace und den Rest
Kein Problem mit selber buchen.
Den Link hast Du ja.
Bitte sag mir nur Bescheid, wenn's geklappt hat.


----------



## Hummer (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ich habe soeben das letzte Einzelzimmer gebucht. Die Dame sagte, dass sie schon gut gebucht seien für dieses WE. Hoffentlich alle von uns!

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Uwe_H (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Na da ssieht dann ja wohl nicht so rosig aus, aber egal...wird ja bestimmt noch was anderes geben, oder???


----------



## vaddy (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

SO FREUNDE DER NACHT!!!
Bitte mal schleunigst posten, wer definitiv kommt!!!

Für das besagte WE sind nur noch folgende Zimmer verfügbar:

1 EZ
1 DZ
1 3er
1 4er

Also 10 Personen.
Hummer hat sich schon selber angemedet.
Hat das auch sonst noch wer getan???
Uli vom Hotel hat netterweise angeboten, falls es mehr werden, die restlichen in nahegelegen Ferienwohnungen unterzubringen.
Wäre also kein Problem.
Wenn wir alle unter einem Dach hausen wollen, müssen wir auf das WE eine Woche später ausweichen.
Da ist noch genug Platz!!!

Also brauche ich von jedem folgende Infos:

1.) Kommst Du???
2.) Hast Du Dir schon ein Zimmer gebucht???
3.) Wie sieht es eine Woche später aus???

Wenn alle Stricke reissen, penne ich bei der rattenscharfen Frau Rübezahl gegenüber..............
Oh, mein Gott, da krieg ich ANGST!!! :c  :c  :c


----------



## Uwe_H (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ich revidiere das ganze nochmal und bleibe lieber etwas flexibel...

Fall es klappen sollte bei mir dann such ich mir selbst was bzw ich frag dann nochmal bei euch nach wegen der Frau Rübezahl...hat ja kein Zweck wenn ich hier jetzt ein Zimmer blockiere und am Ende wird das nix...und das nur wegen einer Nacht, da soll das mal einer nehmen der drei Tage lang bleiben mag...Ich komm schon unter irgendwo...


----------



## vaddy (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@ Uwe
Fühl Dich bloß nicht ausgeladen!!!
Ich wollte keinen unter Druck setzen.

@ All
Ich habe heute rein informativ mal wieder im Hotel angerufen und festgestellt, dass mittlerweile nur noch wenige Zimmer frei sind.
Und da sich schon sehr viele Boardies angemeldet haben, habe ich das "P" in den Augen gekriegt, da ich natürlich alle unterbringen möchte.

Alle die kommen können, kriegen wir schon unter, versprochen!!!!!!!!!!!! #6


----------



## vaddy (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ich kann auch folgende Variante anbieten:

Ich reserviere einfach die 4 Zimmer im Hotel, denn 10 Leute plus Hummer sind wir allemal.
Dann hat keiner Stress mit der jetzigen definitiven Zusage.
Ich kann den Leuten die "nachzügeln" allerdings nicht versprechen, dass sie dann auch im Luppbode Hotel wohnen.
Alternativen: Frau Rübezahl (der scharfe Brummer) oder von Helmie (Uli) organisierte Unterkünfte in der Nähe.

 #c  #c  #c


----------



## Uwe_H (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Fühle mich nicht ausgeladen, in keinster Weise...ist doch selbstverständlich dass die Quartiere klargemacht werden müssen...wenn es klappt bei mir, was ich doch sehr stark hoffe...dann will ich Frau Rübezahl kennenlernen...habe schon ganz andere Fregatten geknackt!!!


----------



## gofishing (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Nochmals, Sa. - Montag ein Doppelzimmer.

Und für Eyk ein Kinderbett.  #6


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## dublinhh (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Als wir kommen auch.Und für uns bitte ein Doppelzimmer von Freitag bis Sonntag.
Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Angelscheinen? 
Als wir im vergangenen Jahr gefragt hatten wegen den Zimmern wurde uns gesagt das wir diese auch im Hotel bekommen könnten.
Und hast Du schon die Preise für Übernachtung u.s.w.


----------



## Helmie (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Keine Panik !!!!
Gastkarten gibt es hier im Hotel oder in der Touristinformation und wegen der Unterkünfte keine Sorge ! Zur Not haben wir noch 3 Ferienwohnungen bei Fam.Linkorn
sollte das dann noch nicht reichen gibt es auch noch die Bodehexe und natürlich die Alternative !!!

Gruss Helmi der Einheimische !


----------



## Hummer (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Helmie, der Einheimische! 

Herzlich Willkommen an Board! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Hummer (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*



> ...habe schon ganz andere Fregatten geknackt!!!



Na, da würde ich den Mund nicht so voll nehmen, warts ab! :q

Aber sie ist sehr nett und kann super Schnitzel braten.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Chris76 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

|wavey: Hallo ,ihr Fliegenfischerbande,

ich hab da mal ne Frage.Ich lege dieses Jahr im März die Prüfung ab und geh mal stark davon aus,daß ich es auch packe.Und im April würde ich dann den Schein bekommen.Ich war schon mal Jungfischer und habe bereits oft auch in Österreich gefischt.Aber irgendwie hat es mich wieder gepackt,so daß ich wieder öfter fischen gehen will.

Ich bin an so viele schöne Flüsse und Bäche vorbeigekommen wo ich dachte,  das wäre schon was schönes mal mit der Fliege zu angeln.Nur weis ich nicht wie ich das anfangen soll.Eigentlich hatte ich vor bei einer renomierten Fliegenfischerschule einen Kurs zu besuchen.#t Kann sehr teuer werden.Da dachte ich mir,als ich mir einige Treads von Euch (Wiesent,Bode)angeschaut habe,ob ich da nicht einmal mitmachen könnte.Nur mal um zu sehen ob es mir das Wert ist so einen teuren Kurs zu besuchen.Ich habe noch keine Fliegenfischerrute und Rolle.Kann man sich sowas dort irgendwo ausleihen?

schöne Grüße,Chris


----------



## Bondex (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@Chris76
wilkommen on Board
natürlich kannst du gerne kommen. Eine Ausrüstung für dich sollte sich schon irgendwie finden denke ich. Vielleicht besorst du dir aber eine Waathose, die braucht man ohnehin immer wieder. Gummiwaathosen gibt´s schon für 40 oder 50 Euronen. Die Fahrt von München an die Bode dagegen kostet sicher deutlich mehr!


----------



## Chris76 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

die Wathose sollte nicht das Problem darstellen.

 Da ich ohne Ruten komme, kann ich ja so nebenbei eine schöne Motorradtour mit meiner Guzzi machen.


----------



## Chris76 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Der Anreisetag wäre der 30 April.Und die ersten und zweiten Fischertage wären der 1.und 2.Mai. Stimmt das?


----------



## Fly-Thomas (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Servus Vaddy

  also der Thomas kommt zu dir am Samstagmorgen Brötchen & Kaffee ole.

  Als nächstes  2 Übernachtungen von Samstag bis Montag,wenn Einzelzimmer noch frei dann nehme ich das.
  Wenn nicht auch egal nach ein paar Hefe hör ich nichts mehr. ( aber ihr #q#q#q).

  Gruß Thomas


----------



## vaddy (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@Chris76
Am Samstag ist Anreise.
Wir treffen uns denke ich wieder so gegen 7 Uhr, damit wir den Tag noch voll nutzen können.
Da Du eine ziemlich weite Anreise hast, solltest Du vielleicht schon am Freitag auflaufen.
Natürlich bist Du willkommen und Du kannst gern an dem kleinen Kurs, den wir für den ein oder anderen Wedel-Neuling anbieten teilnehmen.


----------



## Chris76 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@Vaddy,

ich check mal meinen Urlaubsplan mit meinem Kollegen ab.Dann sage ich Dir bescheid.Sollte ich aber kurzfristig das Ok vom chef bekommen,dann find ich schon noch ein Plätzchen.Super das Ihr sowas für Anfänger anbietet. Wie schaut es mit Angelzeug aus? Kann man sich dort was ausleihen oder wie?
Gruß,Chris


----------



## Ace (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ich habe gerade das 3-Bett Zimmer reserviert für 2 Übernachtungen wir kommen Freitag an und reisen Sonntag ab. Weil ich den Freitag schon frei habe.
Kannst bei mir also schon ein grünes Häkchen machen Stephan.


----------



## gofishing (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@Ace

Ja ja Mathias, extra einen einen Tag früher anreisen.  

Der "Besatz" findet aber erst Samstag in aller frühe statt. :q 

Hast Du den Dein Gerät schon alles zusammengekauft?


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Red Hair (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Hi Leute,

Bondex hat mich auf das Treffen aufmerksam gemacht und ich würde auch gern dabei sein. Ich würde gern meinen Sohn mitnehmen, der gerade mit dem Angeln anfängt und FLifi lernen möchte. Also, wäre nett wenn wir mitmachen könnten.

Gruß
Red


----------



## Bondex (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Kannst du sicher


----------



## Ace (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

bin noch dabei Ralph...ne Rute hab ich zur Not erstmal. Rolle & Schnur sind die nächsten Anschaffungen.


----------



## vaddy (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@ Red Hair
Klar kannst Du kommen.
Ich trag Dich einfach mal mit Sohnemann ein.

@ Atze
Haken is gemacht!
Wenn Du wegen deinem Getackle noch Fragen hast, MAILEN!!!


----------



## gofishing (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Moin Stephan,

wir werden schon am Freitag spätnachmittag anreisen.
Wenn Ihr schon um 7 am Wasser sein wollt, müßte ich ja schon um ... aufstehen. Viel zu früh. :g 

Außerdem kann ich dann mit Ace und Chris noch ein Bierchen trinken.  #g 

Verlängerst Du unsere Buchung bitte ?  :m  |wavey: 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Red Hair (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Also ich würde gerne mit Sohn schon am freitag abend den 29.4 anreisen.

1.Wie sieht das mit einem Doppelzimmer für uns aus bis Sonntag? Is da noch was frei?
2.Wo bekomme ich den mal sone Plastikhose für, ich nenne meinen Sohn ab jetzt mal Redchen, Redchen her? Weiß da jemand was? Kaufen wollte ich ihm keine, die Gören wachsen ja so schnell raus.

Gruß
Red


----------



## Ace (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ralph...du meinst wohl eher *Freitag Spätnachmittag* oder  ;+  |kopfkrat 
Das Bierchen geht klar, dabei kann ich dir dann gleich die Mordsbachforelle zeigen die ich dann schon gefangen habe


----------



## gofishing (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Steht doch da ...   

Tl

Ralph


----------



## vaddy (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Moin Mädels!

Ich hab einfach mal Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht und bei Uli (Helmie) reserviert.
Ich hab jetzt einfach mal mit 20 Leuten inkl. Anhänge und Haustiere gerechnet.
Sicher wird der ein oder andere noch abspringen oder dazu kommen.
Ich hoffe, dass das so OK ist...
Die 4 Zimmer sind für 10 Personen.
Der Rest wird in Ferienwohnungen untergebracht.
Die Fewo's liegen an der ruhigen "Rieselstrecke", da wo die Eisenbrücke ist (für, die das noch kennen).
Ist ca. 5 Gehminuten vom Hotel Luppbode entfernt...

Hier die Mails, bzw. wie ich mit Uli verblieben bin:

_Hallo Uli!
> Bitte sende mir nochmal die Größe und die Anzahl der Zimmer und was
> eventuell noch an Ferienwohungen zur Verfügung steht zu, damit ich die
> Belegung schon mal planen kann. Zur Zeit sind wir 21 Personen.
> Ich denke 18 sind realistisch, da noch einige abspringen werden.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> 
> Stephan
> 
> 
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> 

Hallo Stephan

Alles soweit organisiert

Hier im Hotel sind die 4 Zimmer reserviert !
Bei der Bodehexe 3 Ferienwohnungen 
Ich denk das das reicht.Bei Fam. Linkorn wäre dann auch noch was wenn es noch mehr werden !  
Wenn sich noch Änderungen ergeben sollten dann einfach nur ne E-mail 

Harzliche Grüsse 
Uli !_


----------



## Red Hair (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Super Stephan!!

Gruß
Red


----------



## Ace (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

feinste Orga Stephan#6


----------



## vaddy (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Bitte die feinen Manieren präsentieren!!!

Thomas hat mich drauf gebracht...
Ich werde einfach mal nen Camcorder mit zum Flifi-Treffen nehmen...
Vielleicht kann man mal den ein oder anderen Wurf, Drill, blöden Spruch oder Sturz in die kalten Fluten auf einen elektonischen Datenträger brennen und der Nachwelt zu Gute kommen lassen...!!! :q  :q  :q 

Also den Sonntagszwirn bzw. die gebügelte Wathose aus dem Schrank holen und lieb zu mir sein.
Sonst werden häßliche Beiträge gezeigt!!!   |supergri    |supergri


----------



## levalex (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

das is ne coole idee!


----------



## Ace (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Da hohl ich doch glatt noch meinen Hochzeitsanzug aus´m Schrank hervor und zieh ihn unter die Watklamotten.:q:q:q

Nee im Ernst, ich finde es immer klasse solche Videos später nochmal anzusehen...super Idee#6


----------



## Chrush (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Super.... Tolle Idee    #6 

aber.... wer filmt Stephan, wenn er den kosmischen macht und Käpt´n Kaloy besucht????      |supergri    

Grüße aus Buxte

Chris


----------



## Red Hair (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Gute Idee, dann kann ich meiner Frau beweisen wo ich war! |supergri


----------



## vaddy (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Moinsen!

Hier ein kleines refresh Posting, damit dieser Thread nicht in Vergessenheit kommt.

Ich habe das Posting #1 ungedatet.
Alle nennenswerten Infos habe ich da reingeschrieben, damit Ihr nicht so lange suchen müßt.
Teilnehmerliste, Hotelinfos, Datum usw...

Hier nochmal ne Frage:

Wer von Euch würde denn nun am Greenhorn-Anfänger-Kurs teilnehmen und wer brauch Leihgerät???


----------



## Red Hair (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ich denke Söhnchen und ich könnten hilfe vertragen.
Für meinen Sohn suche ich noch ne Wathose.


----------



## Red Hair (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Sacht mal, wie sieht eigentlich das Gewässer so aus?
Was zieht man da an?
Atmungsaktive? Stiefel?  
Welche Fliegen sollen wir mitnehmen, damit mal ne Forelle rangeht? |kopfkrat 
Gebt mal ein paar Tps für zwei Greenhorns. :q


----------



## Bondex (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@Andre
Gummihosen oder atmungsaktive sind OK. Neopren wird man dort wohl nicht mehr brauchen. 
Ritz C und D, Red Tag, white Maggot, Goldkopfnympfen, und praktisch alle kleinen Trockenfliegen so um die 14-18er am besten ein paar in schwarz und ein paar in weiß. Streamer war im Herbst erfolglos, im Frühjahr könnte vielleicht was gehen. Naßfliegen wie 10er oder 12er Marchbrown sind vielleicht auch einen Versuch wert.

Die Bode ist relativ flach und ziemlich klar. Die Fische daher manchmal extrem Schnurscheu, dünne Spitzen sind daher fast ein Muß bei der Trockenfliegenfischerei


----------



## Red Hair (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Na dann hab ich ja noch einges zu binden #6


----------



## vaddy (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@ Andre
Dann vermerke ich Dich mit Deinem Sohnemann für den First-Aid-Flifi-Kurs.

Die Fische sind im Frühjahr an der Bode eigentlich nicht so wählerisch wie letzten August beim letzten Treffen.
Eigentlich sollte jeder seinen Fisch fangen.
Ich will mich hier aber nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.
Letztes Jahr war die Fischerei recht heikel, obwohl wir das jahr gut gefangen haben...
Naßfliege und Streamer lief letztes Jahr nicht so gut.
Nymphenfischen und Trockenfliege war und ist dieses Jahr im Frühjahr angesagt.
Die Muster sind auch nichts besonderes. 
Björn hat die meisten schon genannt.


----------



## Red Hair (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@vaddy
Na ganz so schlimm wird es wohl nicht. Söhnchen und ich machen noch schnell nen Kurs bei Knuthsen zwei Wochen vorher. Aber was lernen ist ja immer gut.


----------



## gofishing (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@Red Hair

Dann muß der Stephan aber noch schnell üben |supergri 
damit er Euch nach dem Kurs bei Jan überhaupt noch wat neues zeigen kann.  

TL

Ralph


----------



## Ace (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ich würde mich auch freuen wenn mir jemand die Tricks & Kniffe der Fluss-/Bachfischerei beibringt. Welche Muster an welchen Stellen wie präsentieren, mit welchen Würfen komme ich am besten wo hin...blablabla.
Aber ich denke bis dahin schon ein paar mal an der Seeve geübt zu haben
Gerät ist auch vorhanden.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Bondex (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@Ace
ich glaube du hast keine Hilfe mehr nötig! weit muß man da fast nie werfen und meist kannst du die Beute sehen. Dann nur noch die Fliege hintreiben lassen und Strike!


----------



## vaddy (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@ Ralph

Im Zweifelsfall kann man den Jungs noch beibringen, wie man in guter Studentenmanier jede Menge Weizenbier verhaftet!!!
Dat kann ich.........


----------



## Uwe_H (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@vaddy: Würdest du mich bitte von der Teilnehmerliste wieder runternehmen??? Das klappt jetzt endgültig nicht bei mir...leider...aber vielleicht beim nächsten Mal...

Viel Spaß euch allen, und ich hoffe nach dem Treffen hier dicke Fische zu sehen!!!


----------



## vaddy (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Schade Uwe!
Wir trinken nen Schoppen für Dich mit...

Und schon gestrichen... :c


----------



## Schwede 11 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Hallo Stephan

Gestern hat es sich entschieden das ich mit meiner Familie eine neue Wohnung bekomme!!Problem ist das ich am 01.05 umziehen muß!!Deshalb muß ich leider absagen!!Sorry aber es geht nicht anders!Ich hoffe das ich  dann beim nächsten Treffen dabei sein werde!


MFG Timo


----------



## vaddy (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Machst nüscht!
Ich habe mit einigen Aussteigern kalkuliert.
Vielleicht klappt's das nächste Mal...
Würde mich freuen!


----------



## Ace (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Danke Björn, wahrscheinlich stelle ich mir dat schon wieder komplizierter vor als es ist

@Uwe und Schwede11
Schade das ihr nicht könnt...aber wir werden uns Mühe geben damit ihr euch beim Anblick der Bilder richtig ärgert

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Schwede 11 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Danke dir Mathias!!!
Ägere mich jetzt schon! #q 
Streu noch ein bischen Salz in die Wunde!!! :c 
Ich Bitte doch um Bilder und einen schönen Bericht!!
Mfg Timo #h


----------



## gofishing (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Timo,

die Bilder werden im Hotel für Dich hinterlegt. :q 

Natürlich dürfen auch alle boardies sie dort auf der SD-Card begutachten. :g 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Bitte mich zu den Greengehörnten.
Gerät bringe ich mit.

Gruß Dienststelle-Ast


----------



## vaddy (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Bist schon eingetragen und vermerkt... #6


----------



## Red Hair (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@ vaddy



> Ich habe mit einigen Aussteigern kalkuliert.



 |kopfkrat Sag mal, heißt das nicht:" Ich habe mit einigen AUFSTEIGERN kalkuliert"?   #6 

Gruß
Red


----------



## levalex (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

holla vaddy,
muß hiermit leider auch absagen. habe just gesehen, das timo (schwede11) abgesagt
hat und somit ist meine mitfahrgelegenheit dahin. weil mit meinem auto trau ich mich nicht mehr 
so weit zu fahren.....
schade eigendlich....

@timo: wennste hilfe brauchst beim umziehen, sag bescheid!


----------



## Ace (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

was´n jetzt los...sacht jetzt einer nach dem anderen ab ???
Also ich freu mich nach wie vor auf ein paar schöne Tage an der Bode !!!

Eigentlich sollte ich aber eine Reservierungsbestätigung per Post erhalten welche bisher nicht gekommen ist...werd dort die Tage nochmal nachfragen.

Is ja nu auch nich mehr lang hin.


----------



## levalex (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@ace: glaub mal, das ich mich mindestens genauso gefreut habe wie du....


----------



## vaddy (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

So'n Schiet!
Vielleicht klappt's das nächste Mal!!!


----------



## Bondex (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Echt ey, mal zusagen, dann wieder absagen...tststsss dat geht aber nicht |supergri  |supergri  |supergri Am besten erst mal abwarten....... und dann erst im letzten Moment absagen, macht doch viel mehr Spaß #6 
Aber für die welche abspringen steigen vielleicht noch neue mit ins Boot, ansonsten macht´s an der Bode auch in einer kleineren Gruppe richtig Spaß


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Hallo, ich wollte bloß mitteilen, daß ich noch immer dabei bin. :q
Nee, mal im Ernst, Ihr lasst Euch bestimmt was entgehen!

Meine Frau hat mir gestern Abend mitgeteilt, daß das ja das Wochenende
zum 1. Mai ist. Naja, schon klar. Na ich solle doch mal überlegen!

Na klar, Walpurgis, der totale Ausnahmezustand in vielen Harzgemeinden,
vor allem auf dem Hexentanzplatz oberhalb von Thale.
Also nicht wundern über eventuelle Straßensperrungen, komische Gestalten und Zustände wie neulich in Köln|uhoh:.
Das hat nichts mit dem Boardietreffen zu tun.

Munter bleiben
Dienststelle Ast


----------



## gofishing (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@Dienststelle-Ast

Is doch goil.

Da werde ich einige mit Eyk (Riesenschnauzer) nachts erschrecken können.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Bondex (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@gofishing 
Keine Angst vor Brockenhexen? Die sollen sehr unangenehm nach Schwefel riechen, vielleicht treibt das Eyck in die Flucht???!!!


----------



## vaddy (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ist doch klasse mit der Walpurgisnacht!!!
Momentan sind wir immer noch viel mehr Leute, als im letzten Jahr.
Also ruhig bleiben und nicht die Nerven verlieren.
Außerdem wird der ein oder andere bestimmt noch dazu kommen...

Ich find's schade, dass sich fast keine Anfänger angemeldet haben,
sondern nur die komischen Vögel vom letzten Mal :q  :q  :q 
Ich Board liest man häufig Fragen zu Kursen, Technik, Gerät etc.
Dies wär die einmalige Gelegenheit sich alles mal hautnah anzusehen und mitzumachen.


----------



## vaddy (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@ All

Nicole hat mal im Hotel wegen der Verpflegung nachgefragt.

Freitag: Rippchen
Samstag: Spanferkel
Sonntag: Jägerschnitzel

Alles für 9 Euro im Menü!!! Natürlich pro Tag und Person!!! :q 
Ach so, Thomas muß doppelt zahlen, wenn so viel wie beim letzten Mal futtert!!! :q 
Da wir ja vorbestellen müssen, wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob das preislich und von der Auswahl her OK ist.
Ich denke, da gibt's nichts zu meckern...


----------



## Bondex (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

und als Nachtisch gibt´s flambiertes Hexenschnitzel :q  #6 
Dat wird klasse wenn wieder diese komischen Vögel zusammenkommen....


----------



## Red Hair (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@ vaddy



> Ich find's schade, dass sich fast keine Anfänger angemeldet haben,



Was soll das?!! :r  Sind Red und Redchen keine neuen? |krach: 

Freitag: Rippchen            #6 
Samstag: Spanferkel        #6 
Sonntag: Jägerschnitzel   #6 

Alles super, Preis super.

Fressen, Saufen und die Hexen ver.......!
Kleiner Scherz  

Gruß
Red


----------



## Ace (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

super Auswahl...Hunger krieg


----------



## Bondex (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ist vielleicht zum Hexensabbat spezielle Watverkleidung erforderlich?


----------



## Fly-Thomas (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Hallo Vaddy,

natürlich werde ich am Samstag dann halt 18 Euro fürs Essen bezahlen|supergri|supergri|supergri
Wie sieht es Getränke technisch dort aus.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Nichtso wie bei Rübe das dann nach dem 3ten Hefeweizen alles  aus ist.????
Weil in mein Körper kommt nur Weizenbier alles andere will er nicht.


Anreise am Freitag gegen Mittag Null Problemo bei Dir, machen wir noch aus.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Red Hair (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Wie Bierknappheit? :r 

Dann überlege ich es mir nochmal. Wat soll den ein Fischkop ohne Bier.
Nach dem Motto: Es gibt kein Bier auf Hawai....drum bleib ich hier: :q


----------



## vaddy (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@ Thomas

Geht alles soweit klar.
Hab nen extra Weizenkasten für Dich geordert.

Wenn Du soviel Weizen trinkst, solltest Du aber allein eine Wohnung nehmen.
Die Flatulenz, die sich da zu entwickeln droht, möchte ich nicht abkriegen...    
Paß auf Deine ballonierende Wathose auf!!!


----------



## Ace (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*



			
				Vaddy schrieb:
			
		

> Paß auf Deine ballonierende Wathose auf!!!


Ich schleich ich rann und halte ´n Feuerzeug drann |muahah:


----------



## levalex (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Hallo nochmal von mir:
Ich darf hiermit verkünden, daß ich doch zum Treffen kommen kann!
Nachdem Schwede11 leider absagen mußte und ich somit keine Mitfahrgelegenheit
hatte, hab ich einfach mal unseren Boardi "Forellenudo" gefragt und er hat spontan
zugesagt!!!
Das heißt auf gut Deutsch: Ich werde mit Udo zusammen bei euch aufschlagen!
Evtl kommt auch noch Boardi "Mühle" mit. Udo fragt ihn aber noch....

@Vaddy: also mindestens 2, vielleich auch 3 Plätze für uns wenn noch möglich........


----------



## Daniel1983 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Hier meldet sich mal ein Anfänger  wäre auch gerne gekommen aber meine Freundin würd mir denn Hals umdrehen wenn ich ihr verklicker das ich in der Nacht zum 1. Mai 500 km fort fahre zum Fliegenfischen  und wegen einem Tag lohnt sich die lange Anfahrt für mich kaum (komm aus Baden) 

naja das ist sicherlich ned das letztes Treffen... freu mich aufs nächste da bin ich aufjedenfall mit von der Partie 

Mfg


----------



## vaddy (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@ alex

Bist schon wieder eingetragen und Udo auch!!! #6


----------



## vaddy (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@ Daniel
Schade, dass Du nicht kommen kannst.
Aufgrund der positiven Resonanz wird es aber nicht das letzte Treffen bleiben.
Vielleicht klappt's beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## Schwede 11 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@levalex
Ich dachte du wolltest mir beim Umzug Helfen!!Ja Ja so ist mit denen aus Leverkusen!Kein verlass mehr!!(Nur beim Umzug!Sonst immer mit Rute bei Fuß sofort da)

Nee lass mal!Fahr schön an die Bode zum Fliegenfischen!Ich gönne es dir von Herzen!
Und wie gesagt ich möchte schöne Bilders sehen!!!

Mfg timo


----------



## levalex (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

ist mir ja schon ein wenig peinlich, aber ich muß schon wieder absagen!:c

udo muß an dem wochenende arbeiten und hat null chance das wegzutauschen!#q

sorry vaddy für das hin und her, aber diesmal ist es endgültig!


@schwede: nicht mit rute bei fuß, aber diesmal auch zum anpacken bei deinem umzug!


----------



## vaddy (1. März 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Bist wieder gestrichen... |sagnix


----------



## fly-martin (1. März 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Hallo Allerseits

Also : ich habe an dem Wochenende frei bekommen und würde am Freitag bei Euch aufschlagen und bis Sonntag bleiben. Allerdings muß ich mich erst um eine Bleibe kümmern...

Sollte einer aus meiner Gegend kommen oder auf dem Weg zusteigen wollen ist das möglich, denn Platz ist im Defender genug.


----------



## holk (13. März 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@ Fly-Martin,

vielleicht erbarmst du dich doch noch und bindest mir eine Heilbuttfliege |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

Ich komme am Sonntag vorbei....und werd mal meine beiden St.Croix mitbringen um sie von den Experten beurteilen zu lassen .... ich hoffe das der Newbie Kurs am Sonntag ist |supergri .....ich hatte jetzt zwar schon eine 30 minütige Beratung  und ich hab jetzt auch schon viel gelesen und mir eine DVD angeschaut (ich weiß jetzt auch dass das was ich vor 3 Jahren an der Bode veranstaltet hatte nichts aber auch gar nichts mit Fliegenfischen zu tun hatte |supergri ) ...aber sich slbst das Ganze beizubringen #c .....aber ich habe ja in Norwegen Zeit noch a bissl zu trainieren....


Ich freu mich drauf.... ....das von mir früher eher belächelte Wedeln hat mich stark in seinen Bann gezogen....


Gruß Holger 


Gruß Holger


----------



## vaddy (13. März 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

moin holk!

geht alles klar! :m 
würde vorschlagen, dass du am sonntag recht früh eintrudelst, bevor wir aus auf die stellen aufteilen.
aber das können wir ja noch bekakeln......

dann woll'n wir uns mal angucken wie du deine schönen ruten in der letzten zeit vergewaltigt hast...! |supergri


----------



## gofishing (6. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Wollte das Thema nur mal wieder aus der Versenkung holen.



Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Red Hair (6. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

gute Idee Ralph.

Wie gehts denn jetzt weiter?
Was müssen wir noch mitbringen bzw. organisieren?

Red


----------



## gofishing (6. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Naja, Ruten sind ja schon genug im Wasser. #6 

Fische müssen wir uns wohl selbstmitbringen.  


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (13. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Hallo Boardies,


da der Termin immer näher rückt mal ein Hinweis zur Anreise.
Treseburg ist auf 3 Straßen zu erreichen.
Seit Anfang des Jahres ist die Straße von Thale über die Roßtrappe nach Treseburg voll gesperrt. Es finden dort Straßenbauarbeiten statt.
Das betrifft auch die in dem "Kärtchen" des Hotels zur Luppbode eingemalte, vermeindliche 4. Variante die von Blankenburg nach Treseburg führt.

Treseburg ist also nur 
a) von der B 81 Blankenburg - Hasselfelde am Abzweig Almsfeld über Altenbrak
oder
b) über Quedlinburg - Friedrichsbrunn - Allrode und dann an der Luppbode entlang
zu erreichen

Die Stadt Thale sowie vor allem die Zufahrten zum Hexentanzplatz und Roßtrappe sind am Samstag und Sonntag früh eh wegen des massiven Hexenaufkommens mit eigenen Fahrzeugen zu meiden.

Gruß
Dienststelle Ast


----------



## vaddy (15. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Sooooooo,

es wird langsam Zeit diesen Thread zu aktualisieren und mit den neusten Infos zu füttern.

Ich habe Uli unserem Wirt die genaue Teilnehmerliste gemailt und nach den verfügbaren Zimmern und Fewos gefragt, damit wir die Zimmerbelegung mal planen können.

Ich hatte mir das so gedacht.

4er Zimmer/Fewo: Fly Thomas, Chrush, (ein Platz ist noch FREI), vaddy

DZ: Ralph mit Sabberpumpe und Frauchen

4er Zimmer/Fewo: Bondex mit Madam, Red Hair und Sohn
(Ist das OK für Euch??? ich dachte es würde gehen, da ihr Euch ja kennt. Wenn nicht mailen!!!)

DZ oder Dreier: Jan, Chris76, Holk (je nachdem wie es paßt; einer kann noch zu uns...)

@ htp: pennst Du eigentlich da, oder geht es ab nach hause?
@ Dienststelle Ast: Gleiche Frage!

Ace und Hummer haben selber gebucht!

So, das war die Buchungssache. ich hoffe, dass wir das alles sauber hinkriegen und keinem einen Stock zwischen die Beine werfen...

Ist alles noch sehr wage...
Die genaue Zimmeranzahl mit welcher Belegung kriege ich die Tage und werde sie reinstellen.

Am Sonntag breche ich mal zum Testfischen an die Bode auf.
Mal sehen, was da geht...


Wenn Euch was nicht paßt, schreibt es bitte rein!


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (15. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ich schlafe zu Hause.

Karte  vorhanden.

Sind eigentlich schon alle Malzeiten durchorganisiert oder soll ich den Grill ins Auto werfen?


----------



## holk (16. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@ vaddy ,

ich werde nicht mit übernachten ..... ich komme von Bernburg aus einen Tag  "rübergerutscht" .......am Besten wohl an den Tag an dem die Wedelschule :q  ist.....ich kann ohnehin nur schwerlich mit meiner 8'er Rute die Forellen in der Bode "angreifen" :q


Gruß Holger


----------



## vaddy (17. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

moinsen!

@ holk
kurs ist am samstag. 
8 uhr treffen.
kannst aber auch nachkommen.

@all

hier ein vorschlag zur zimmerbelegung!
erstmal danke an uli!!! #6 
er hat sich gekümmert um super unterkünfte zu besorgen.

sie kosten alle 25€ pro nacht und person, selbst im bodeschlöschen!

hier die mail von uli!!!

ich hoffe, dass es alles in ordnung ist.

gruß

stephan

Hallo Stephan !

Mit den Zimmern geht soweit alles klar !

1  Vierer Zimmer  Im Felseneck  Fewo

1  Doppelzimmer  bei uns im Hotel

1  Viererzimmer  geteilt  ( 2 getrennte Räume ) bei uns im Hotel .

2  Doppelzimmer  im Bodeschlösschen ( können gleich aus dem Fenster
angeln hi )

Harzliche Grüsse !

Uli


----------



## htp55 (17. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Hallo Stephan,
schlafe zuhause, so oder so, siehe PN.

Wie war denn die Ausbeute heute ?


----------



## vaddy (18. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

hier nochmal das ranking vom testfischen gestern...

das wasser war noch recht kalt und die trutten träge...
trotzdem konnte ich mit einem kommilitonen einige schöne fische, darunter eine fette äsche landen.
am nachmittag konnten wir den ersten eintagsfliegenschlupf erleben und noch ein paar trutten nachlegen.
war ein gelungenes testfischen (siehe pics)... #6


----------



## fly-martin (18. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Hallo

Also : am Freitag rutsch ich zur Bode rüber und melde mich dann im Hotel. Dort habe ich eine FeWo gebucht ( die wohl in der Nähe ist ). Ich werd so gegen Mittag dort ankommen.

Wo bekomm ich denn ne Tageskarte? Im Hotel? Und was kostet diese?


----------



## vaddy (19. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

moin martin!
karte gibt's im hotel.
1 tag 15 euranten, 3 tage 30 euranten...
bis denne!


----------



## Fly-Thomas (19. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Moin Vaddy #h#h

wann willst Du dann am Freitag an die Bode Fahren Uhrzeit und so ???
Bitte schicke mir mal eine PN mit deiner Adresse und Tele-Nr.  zwecks Wegbeschreibung. ( so in etwa weiß ich dat noch ).
Bin am Freitag im Ruhrpott beim Kunde und Rausche dann zur Dir.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Red Hair (19. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@ Vaddy

Sag mal ist meine Mail bei dir nicht angekommen?
Hatte dir letzte Woche eine geschrieben und noch keine Antwort erhalten.
Gibt doch mal laut: #h 

Gruß
Red


----------



## Truttafriend (19. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ich wünsche euch dicke Fische und passendes Wetter #h
Leider kann ich nicht mitkommen sondern muss die Fische in Schweden ärgern.

Holt ordentlich was ans Band #6


----------



## Red Hair (19. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Was heißt denn LEIDER Trutta. Das ist doch mindestens genauso Super wie an der Bode.

Red


----------



## Ace (20. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Reise am Freitag Nachmittag bis Abend an, Uhrzeit weiss ich noch nicht genau.
Habe ein 3-Bett-Zimmer im Hotel gebucht.
Vielleicht sc haffe ich es ja schon am Freitag ein paar Std. zu fischen.

freu mich schon

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Bondex (20. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@Ace
werde ich wohl auch machen vielleicht gehen wir dann zusammen die Farios rupfen


----------



## vaddy (27. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

*So, der Tag X rückt immer näher!!!*

Ich habe mal eine Liste der Zimmerbelgung gemacht und wollte Euch mal den Treffpunkt für Samstag Morgen mitteilen.

Im Hotel Luppbode wohnen:
Im Viererzimmer (eigentlich zwei zusammengefaßte DZ):
vaddy
chrush
fly thomas

Im Bodeschlösschen wohnen jeweils in einem DZ:
Dublinhh + 1
Bondex

Red Hair
Sohnemann von Red Hair

Weiterhin frei ist:
ein DZ im Hotel Luppbode
ein EZ im Hotel Luppbode

-beide freigehalten für diejenigen, die sich noch nicht definitiv angemeldet haben:
Torf21, JanS, Chris76

Ohne Unterkunft oder selber gebucht:
Dienststelle Ast, Ace + Family, Holk, Fly-Martin, Htp55

Wie Ihr sicherlich bemerkt habt, ist die Teilnehmerliste leider dezimiert worden, da einige noch kurzfristig abgesagt haben.
Ich hoffe trotzdem strak, dass die, die ich genannt habe auch kommen können.
Wird bestimmt ein klasse Wochenende, denn die Fische beissen......

*TREFFPUNKT AM SAMSTAG, DEN 30.04.05 UM 8.00 UHR AUF DEM PARKPLATZ VOR DEM HOTEL FORELLE IM "ZENTRUM "VON TRESEBURG.*

Die meisten, darunter auch ich, werden am Freitag schon vor Ort sein und schonmal testen, ob das Bier schmeckt und ob die Fische beissen!!!

Wenn noch Fragen sind, einfach ne PN schicken, ich schicke Euch dann meine Tel.Nummer zu.
Möchte die ungern ins Board schreiben.

Unkosten für jeden:
25 Euro pro Person und Übernachtung (glaube Frühstück ist mit drin)
Mittagessen ca. 8 Euro pro Nase, Abendessen auch
15 Euro für die Tageskarte (bitte denkt an eure Fischereischeine!!!)
30 Euro für die 3-Tages-Karte 

Liebe Grüße und bis Freitag oder Samstag!!!


----------



## fly-martin (27. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Hallo

Ich werde noch einige 5/6er Geräte mitbringen, damit nicht mit ner 8er Rute die Forellen angegriffen werden müssen ;-))

Ansonsten hoffe ich kurz nach dem Mittag dort zu sein - wenn ein blauer Defender auf dem Hof steht bin ich das....

Ach so - nen Grill und Grillgut für Samstag mittag hab ich dabei - ebenso wie no große Kühlbox .....


----------



## Bondex (27. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Wir können gerne grillen wenn ja sagt mir bescheid und ich lege Fleisch ein


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (27. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Wenn grillen, dann ein paar Würste, frisches Backwerk und Getränke von mir.
Muß nur einer laut ja sagen.


----------



## Schwede 11 (28. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ihr Denkt aber an ein Paar netten Bilder´s!
Wenn ich schon nicht mit kann ! #c 
Dann will ich wenigsten Heulen ! :c  :c 
Und sehen was ich mal wieder verpasst habe!

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und Viele Fische!!! #6 

MFG Timo


----------



## fly-martin (28. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ok

also Samstag mittag irgendwo an der Strecke grillen

- wer mag kann die Sachen in meiner Kühlbox deponieren
- Grill und Kohle hab ich dabei
- Ja, Brötchen wären nicht schlecht 
- Ja, Getränke auch

Senf, Ketchup, Teller, Besteck, Becher fehlen noch

Müllsäcke hab ich dabei
ich als Kaffejunkie werde mal schauen, ob ich irgendwo meine Thermoskanne füllen kann...


----------



## Bondex (28. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ich würde dann Einwegbesteck mitbringen Messer Gabeln Löffel und eine Wurstzange #6 

Wenn ich Kotletts mitbringen soll muß ich wissen wieviel ich kaufen und einlegen soll damit am Ende nichts umkommt. Bitte eine kurze PN an mich #h


----------



## Bondex (28. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ach ja auch wieder Bindezeug mitbringen oder ist dafür diesmal keine Zeit wegen Nachtangeln :q ???


----------



## vaddy (28. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ich bringe Möstrich, Ketchup, Würstchen und Pappteller mit.
Eventuell noch ein Kaltgetränk...

Wie schon erwähnt...

Deckt Euch schön ein!
Einkaufsmöglichkeiten gibt's da nicht!!!


----------



## dublinhh (28. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ja,Grillen hört sich doch gut an.Brötchen können wir bestimmt im Hotel bekommen und Saucen habe ich auch noch.

Björn,ich habe jetzt Steaks gekauft.Wenn ,dann würde ich gerne Spieße haben.Wie sieht es damit aus?


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (28. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

*Bratwürste*, 1 Kasten *Getränke* (gemischt) und *Brötchen *(ich komm ja früh am Bäcker vorbei!) bringe ich mit.
Was ich an Thermoskannen finde, befülle ich mit Kaffee!


----------



## Bondex (28. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Ich habe jetzt zwar nichts mehr gehört aber Nicole und ich bringen Fleisch und Besteck zum Grillen mit. Wir kommen morgen früh schon, vielleicht treffen wir jemanden von Euch. vaddy und Martin sollten meine Telefonnummer noch haben...


----------



## TorF21 (28. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Moin, moin!

@Vaddy

Ich hab grad gelesen, dass du für mich noch ein Bett in Reserve hast. Ich kann aber leider nicht an dem Treffen teilnehmen. Schade, ich wäre gern dabei gewesen.  

@all

Ich wünsche euch allen ein wunderschönes WE an der schönen Bode. Natürlich auch ein paar fette Trutten am Band.
Und grüßt mir Frau Rübezahl! |supergri 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Bondex (28. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

schade TorF21
also wer kommt jetzt alles? Ich meine ja nur wegen der Steaks...


----------



## Bondex (29. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

So, machen uns jetzt auf den Weg, also bis gleich


----------



## htp55 (29. April 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@Dienststelle-Ast

Deine Mailbox ist voll !


----------



## Ace (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Bin leider schon wieder zu Hause

Es war ein sehr schönes Wochenende an einem tollen Gewässer.

Hier ein paar Pic´s


----------



## Ace (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Und noch mehr...

Danke insbesondere an Stephan für die Organisation und das Super Guding !!!


----------



## Red Hair (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

So wir sind gerade wieder zu Hause. Eigentlich schade :c . 

Das war echt super an der Bode!! :k  #6 
Redchen und ich hatten sehr schöne Tage mit Euch!  #h 
Dank an Vaddy der das so ober affen Geil organisiert hat. Danke Vaddy :l 
Dank natürlich an jeden für die netten Abende, das Grillen, die Schnacks etc.
und an die Hotelcrew. Die waren auch super nett und das bei den Verrückten Fliegenanglern. 
Über die Fänge rede ich nicht, sonst ist es nächstesmal so voll! :q

Also wenn wir dürfen, kommen wir gerne wieder mit! #6 

Gruß
Red und Redchen.

P.S.: Redchen ist jetzt in der Wanne. Mußte sein, er riecht wie ein toter Rochen. :q


----------



## holk (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Hi ,

ich fand den Sonnabend gut und spannend gleichermaßen.....Danke nochmal an Vaddy für den Einstiegskurs und das Organisieren und Bondex für das Guiding zu meiner ersten Bachforelle :q  ....ich werd zwar nie eine echte Bachstelze werden aber ich bin beim nächsten mal sicher wieder dabei #h ....hab doch einiges dazugelernt #6 


Gruß Holger

P.S. Ich war vorhin für 1,5 Stunden das erste mal an der Saale zum Fliegenfischen.....ein Rapfen von 56 cm fand ich gar nicht so schlecht für den Anfang.


----------



## Red Hair (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Am Samstag auf dem Weg zur Wiese war doch eine Thema die Polbrille für Kollegen die ein Sehglass auf der Nase haben. Ich weiß nicht mehr wer das war, aber aus einem anderem Threat das hier http://www.hamm-flyfishing.de/katalog/Zubehoer.pdf

Gruß
Red


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Hallo,

bin auch wieder zu Hause eingetroffen. :q 
Auch von mir (Teilnehmer Greenhorn-Kurs) noch einmal vielen Dank an Vaddy und alle Beteiligten.
War ein tolles, kleines und feines Boardietreffen.
Dank auch ans Wetter und die Forellen, die sich haben von mir mit der Fliege überlisten lassen. Es waren die Ersten.
Bilder kann ich leider keine beisteuern, hatte zwar 20 kg Fotozeug mit, war aber für mich so auch aufregend genug.

Red, vielen Dank für den Link.

Munter bleiben
Tom


----------



## Bondex (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

So jetzt packe ich noch meine Fotos von den Kapitalen dazu. Die gewaltigste Trutte biß dann auch direkt auf meine grüne Abräumer-Nympfe!!!


----------



## Bondex (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Wie immer war´s sehr nett mit den Jungs...


----------



## Bondex (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

und natürlich auch mit den Mädels


----------



## Bondex (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Und auch die Jungangler waren begeistert bei der Sache und vor allem auch ERFOLGREICH!!! 
Nächstes Mal werden Molchfliegen gebunden dann klappt´s auch mit den richtig großen :q  :q  :q


----------



## Stingray (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@ Alle

Tolle Bilder ! Da habt Ihr ja richtig Spaß gehabt.

@ Bondex

Man, Nicoletta´s Wat-Gummistiefel sind ja der Hammer :q ! Hat Sie sie zum Geburtstag von Dir bekommen ?


Gruß Thomas


----------



## fly-martin (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Hallo

Ja, das war ein schönes Wochenende - dank dem Zutun von allen die da waren ( insbesondere der orga von Stephan ).


Sollte es irgendwie möglich sein bin ich das nächste mal wieder dabei!


Ach ja - es gab wieder eine "spezielle Treffenfliege".... aber dazu kommt bestimmt noch das ein oder andere Bild von Stephan!


----------



## redchen (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

So jetzt hab auch ichs geschafft,
ich musste mich ja erstma durchs board schaun.

auch ich danke nochma für das coole Wochenende.
War echt super mit euch Leute #6 

Hab dort meine erste Forelle überhaupt gefangen.
und meine ersten Fische mit Fliege.
Meine größte war 30cm. :qfreu:q


----------



## Chrush (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

*:l   Wir waren wieder da   :l​ * 


Als letzter Heimkehrer wollte ich mich auch mal schnell melden.

Trotz des zusätzlichen Tages ist mir der Abschied von der Bode sehr schwer gefallen. 

Allerdings ist das auch kein Wunder bei der wieder mal tollen Truppe und dem bekannten, perfekten Organisator "Dr. Ritz D" alias Stephan.

Bilder kommen noch, doch.... eines bereits vorweg:

Frau Rübezahl ist ausgestopft! Ich habe Sie gesehen.

Grüße aus Buxte

Chris

ps.: Die Familie Hoffmann als unsere Gastgeber würde sich sehr darüber freuen wenn der eine oder andere Gast einen kleinen Beitrag ins Gästebuch schreiben würde.
klick hier


----------



## redchen (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

so hier ein paar bilder von mir #v 
sind aber n paar mehr und habs als zip hier reingestellt.
viel spaß beim schaun!! wer hilfe braucht sagt bescheid.
edit\\
ich mach jetzt ma n tutorial wie mans runterläd.
edit//


----------



## redchen (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

so hab jetzt von vielen gehöhrt das der link falsch ist.
ist er aber nicht ganz erlich. die seite wo ihr raufkommt heist rapidshare und ist eine online datenbank. hier könnt ihr ganz for free dateien bis ich glaube zu 50MB hochladen. und andere könnens halt auch wieder runterladen.#6 

ich hab das jetzt dort hochgeladen und euch den link gegeben.
ihr müsst auf der ersten seite ganz runterscrollen und auf FREE klicken.
auf der nächsten seite nochmal ganz runter scrollen.
--> dann gibt es eine sekunden anzeige ganz unten.
ihr müsst abwarten bis die auch 0 ist und dann könnt ihr das downloaden.

is zwar n bisschen kompliziert aber wird in vielen Foren zum Datenaustausch benutzt und wenn man es mal kapiert hat is es auch nich mehr so schwer.

wem das jetzt noch nich reicht hab ich noch n kleines tutorial gemacht.
hoffe es ist verständlich. ^^ nur die farben haben sich irgendwie verändert aber das is ja nich so schlimm! viel spaß bei fotos schaun.#h


----------



## redchen (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

na endlich mann die blöden datei größen limits und unerlaubte dateiendungen rauben einen doch glatt den letzten nerv!  #q 

naja deswegen z.b. benutzt man rapidshare. dort darf man alle dateiendungen hochladen und viel mehr platz hat man auch.

EGAL ich wollt auch nich zu doll von thema ablenken. :q 
sry, ich hoffe das klappt jetzt mit den fotos!


----------



## Chrush (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

*Soooo....    noch ein paar Bilder vom BBT (BoardieBodeTreffen) 2005*


*Walpurgis im Treseburg*​
Jaaaa...   auch unsere Zimmer hatten passende Namen    |rolleyes


----------



## Chrush (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

*home sweet home*​


----------



## Chrush (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

*Fliegen tüddeln und ein Gedanke an Tim*​


----------



## Chrush (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

*man in tights und endlich am Wasser*​


----------



## Chrush (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

*Blick von der Brücke.... na... wo seit Ihr ??*​


----------



## Chrush (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

*20 Meter unter uns fließt die Bode durch das Bodetal
Impressionen*​


----------



## Chrush (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

*Fischen macht hungrig*​


----------



## Chrush (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

*Helmie der Einheimische (Uli) überzeugt mir der Trockenfliege*


----------



## vaddy (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

geniale pics chris!!!!
die brauch ich dringend im orginal!!!
hoffe wir kriegen das bald mal wieder hin, war ne morts-gaudi.....


----------



## Chrush (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Moin Stephan,

Bilder kommen diese Woche auf CD und gehen per Post raus.
Ich brauche noch Deine Adresse per PN.
Habe Helmie schon angedroht dieses Jahr nochmal anzugreifen *g*.

Montag war mit der Trockenen genial. Haben den langen Zug bei den anderen Hotels in Treseburg befischt.
Die Fische stiegen wie verrückt. Auf Nymphe oder Streamer war gar nichts zu machen.
Nur Dein Obergenialer Bißanzeiger wurde wieder mal von einer großen Bachforelle (Helmie und Henne sind Zeugen) vor meinen Füßen attakiert. 

Hier ist doch eine Wiederholung drin! 
Freue mich jetzt schon.

Grüße aus Buxte

Chris


----------



## Bondex (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

@Chrush
mach mal ein Foto davon rein, dann binde ich die Boardfliege für 2006 eine sogenannte "Bissanzeigersedge" o.ä.


----------



## Ace (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

starke Pic´s Chris#6...ich könnt schon wieder, vielleich können wir deinen Wiederholungsversuch ja gemeinsam austragen


----------



## Red Hair (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Dürfen wir dann wieder mitkommen?

Red und Redchen


----------



## Chrush (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Super gern    #6 

Ace nimmt mir das Wort aus dem Mund.... ich könnt auch schon wieder  :q 

Habe die CD fertig ... wer eine möchte bitte kurze PN an mich.

Kommt entweder per Post oder kann bei mir in Buxte oder Hamburg abgeholt werden.

Grüße aus Buxte

Chris


----------



## Forellenhunter (2. November 2006)

*AW: Flifi-Boardietreffen 2005 an der Bode*

Tröötmalwiederhochholen.

Hallo an die Teilnehmer aus 2005. Da ja in 2006 etwas ähnliches nicht stattgefunden hat (oder ich habs nicht gefunden, dann steinigt mich nicht gleich) möchte ich fragen, ob für nächstes Jahr sowas geplant ist bzw. ob jemand Interesse hat?
Grüße
FH


----------

